# Can i keep a Golden Retriever outside?



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Goldens tend to be attached to their people and keeping them outside all the time really is not good for them. Is there any way you can keep your golden inside? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

In a word, no. Goldens are so social and people orientated that they don't do well if isolated from their family. If you can't keep a dog inside maybe a different breed would be better suited for your situation. A golden would just fret if left outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Please don't. Goldens need to be with people. Making one live outside will do a lot of damage mentally. Also, that's just too hot to make a Golden stay outside in.


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

Man :'( It's just there is absolutely no way my father would allow a dog inside the house as he's petrified of them. I have some thinking to do I suppose. Cheers lads/ladies!


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

I know this is a Golden retriever forum so if this message isn't alright I'll delete it but could someone just give me an idea for a breed like the retriever but which can live outside? I had my heart set on the retriever and now probably won't be able to get it until I move out as it can't be kept in the house.

I'm sorry if this message isn't liked it delete it if so.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

As other members have said, Goldens need to be with their people, but it is also not safe to keep a puppy outside whether it be a Golden Retriever or any other breed.


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you 

How old a dog can live outside?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I realize you live in another country, here in the States, dogs are considered family members and are a part of the family. This means they are kept inside with their family. They sleep, eat inside, spend time with their families because they are another family member. 

They are outside to use the bathroom, play time, for exercise, training, etc. They are not kept outside mainly away from their people.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I personally wouldn't leave any dog outside. Growing up we had shepherds on the farm that lived outside and I hated it. Maybe you should wait until your in a position to have a dog inside. You want to give a dog the best life possible and I feel living outside a dog won't be happy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I guess i can't get a dog for another 20 years then by the sounds of things until I get my own house (Over here we don't move out at 18) .. :/

Thank you nevertheless everyone.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

It's just our opinions. We can't tell you what to do we can just tell you how we feel. I'm sorry you can't have a dog in the house. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

SammyT said:


> Well I guess i can't get a dog for another 20 years then by the sounds of things until I get my own house (Over here we don't move out at 18) .. :/
> 
> Thank you nevertheless everyone.


I know it is frustrating to have people disagree with your plan. Dogs are very social animals in general, but Golden Retrievers are one of the most people-oriented breeds there is. It's what makes them so special. 

I didn't see anyone mention that if your father is very particular about his home, he would probably not be happy with your dog living outdoors either. A dog left to it's own devices outdoors will tend to chew anything in sight (any plants, wood, fencing etc. that isn't metal or brick) and will dig and bark. Very intelligent dogs get bored and look for entertainment, they can cause a lot of trouble. It would be likely that your father would not be happy with the way an outdoor dog works out either.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

It gets very hot where you live to keep a heavy coated dog outside.
It's also very thoughtful and responsible of you to think of the dog's wellbeing and asking and thinking about it first.
Thank you for asking and considering our opinions.


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

nolefan said:


> I know it is frustrating to have people disagree with your plan. Dogs are very social animals in general, but Golden Retrievers are one of the most people-oriented breeds there is. It's what makes them so special.
> 
> I didn't see anyone mention that if your father is very particular about his home, he would probably not be happy with your dog living outdoors either. A dog left to it's own devices outdoors will tend to chew anything in sight (any plants, wood, fencing etc. that isn't metal or brick) and will dig and bark. Very intelligent dogs get bored and look for entertainment, they can cause a lot of trouble. It would be likely that your father would not be happy with the way an outdoor dog works out either.


That's why I wanted them but obviously I didn't think about the interaction like that.

My dad isn't particular about his home he's just petrified of dogs and doesn't want to be near them/see them.


Thanks boomers. But obviously I guess it would be unfair on the dog if it can't live inside with us even though in the morning till the afternoon we have people outside in the garden doing work etc and I'd spend most evenings with it aswell but as you guys have been saying it's a very social dog and it won't be enough for it:/


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Has your father had a bad experience with dogs or not spent much time with them?

It's really hard to resist a puppy, especially a Golden Retriever puppy.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your situation. But if the whole household isn't in on a puppy it wouldn't be good for the dog. A good dog is alot of work but of coarse worth every min. Thank you for being smart enough to inquire before getting a Golden you may have saved it's life from the start.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for listening to everybody and considering a dog's feelings first.

Yes, big difference between your country and ours and the mentality to go along with it. What seems very normal to us, may not be normal for you. Totally understandable. 

If your dad is not on board, not much you can do about it, because you really don't want to get a dog, get attached to it and then your dad makes you give him away again, because it is just not working out. Both you and the dog would have a broken heart. 

Do you have any friends with dogs? Maybe you can get some playtime with them.


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

Everyone apart from my father is keen on dogs! My mother had two Labradors when she was young and she loved the guys to bit! If we do end up getting a dog my father wouldn't give it away because he cares for us all and wouldn't do such a thing! 

@CaroMom No he's just afraid of all types of animals from the start! I'm pretty sure he won't overcome his fear as we had baby chicks as pets for a while and he was even afraid of them!  

Cheers Jack!

@Griffin Yes this cultural thing is indeed a very big problem. Also dogs aren't considered pure in my religion i.e You can't pray at a place where a dog has been before it has been cleaned up. This usually causes alot of problems. If I ever get the chance I'll have a few fixed rooms for dogs to be in the house to encounter this problems. Sorry went a little off topic there!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

SammyT said:


> Basically what's on the title. Can i keep a Golden retriever puppy outside? Ideally I would keep it inside but for some reasons that can't happen sadly bWe have pretty big walled garden at the back where we would keep it. Also it gets really hot in the summers up to 45C (113F) with humidity aswell! The winters go only as low as 0C (32F) and there is no snow where I live at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good on you for researching it a bit first. But no, you can't do that with a golden and you especially can't with the type of heat you're describing . But weather conditions aside, this is not a breed you can leave outside away from the family. They're 'Velcro' dogs- it would be torture to them to not have total access to you when you're home. My boys even lay on the floor outside the shower- that's how clingy and dependant they are. Generations of breeding (like, potentially around a hundred generations since the first golden retriever) as well as all of the generations of breeding going into the dogs that made that first golden, ALL were bred to work closely with humans and be companion animals. If you are looking for an animal to leave outside, it's unfortunately not a golden. Maybe another breed, or maybe a nice cat? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Goldens are very social, if you're planning on keeping it outside for the majority of the time, then it is not the right breed of dog for you.


----------



## gobolts (Dec 22, 2013)

It sounds too hot outside for any dog, and frankly I don't feel any dog should be kept outside. But unfortunately it does happen. Maybe a small breed dog would be allowed inside?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

No animal should be kept outside in that kind of heat. Wait until you have a home of your own to get a dog it would be the kindest thing to do!!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I second everything the other members have said before me. 

It's way too hot to leave any dog outside. And Golden Retrievers are very social dogs who love to be close to their family. Leaving one outside is not a good idea, let alone having it live there. 

You should wait until you have your own place. 

Also, make sure you have enough monetary funds prior to getting a dog. You're going to need them for initial expenses (a crate, collar, leash, water/food bowls, plenty of toys, grooming tools, treats, vaccinations, dog training classes, etc.) and monthly upkeep (food, treats, grooming, additional vet visits.) 

Good luck!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's too hot in that area for a Golden to live outdoors. They're just getting comfortable in your coldest winter temperature. They're not made to deal with that king of heat.

If the dog must remain outdoors, you need a different breed that is more heat tolerant.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I live in Texas and we can reach temperatures in the 100 - 106 degree range several times in the summer. I cannot imagine my two Goldens being forced to live outside in that heat during our summers, and especially a puppy. If your Father is scared of dogs, perhaps owning one while you are in his home isn't such a good idea. In addition, outside dogs are subjected to many more diseases and tend to live shorter lives. I'm not sure what diseases are common in Pakistan, but here our mosquitos carry things like the fatal Heartworm disease, if it's left untreated. Many dogs ,not on preventives, left outside are bitten and contract this disease. I just read an article written by a Texas veterinary clinic that stated in areas where mosquitos are a problem, it's not a question of "if" a dog will contract heartworm, but "when", if a dog isn't on a preventive. In addition, there are flea and tick borne diseases that can shorten a dog's life if not treated. In South and Central America, Mexico and south Texas there is a new disease spread called Chagras disease which is spread by a particular bug that comes out at night and causes a painful death relatively quickly. It's striking a lot of dogs kenneled outside at night. Dogs left outside are at greater risk for contracting all these diseases. Heatstroke, dehydration...just not a good idea.

Futhermore, like everyone else has mentioned, Goldens need to be with their people, otherwise you will have an unsocialized and fearful dog, which isn't a good life for the dog or for you.


----------



## SammyT (Aug 6, 2014)

Taking on board what all you people have said with great regret I won't buy any breed of dog. I'll wait till I get my own place which frankly won't be earlier than atleast 15-20 years which does make me angry but it's the right thing to do for the dog which is more important.

Thanks to everyone for their valued responses.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I really respect your decision to hold off getting a dog until you can properly care for it on your own. I know that this is not the answer you wanted, but you are doing the right thing. Goldens are the best dogs when treated properly and given the attention they need. When the time is right, and you can provide for a dog to your utmost, then i'm sure you will be a fabulous dog owner.


----------

